# I got *&^%$ rear ended today



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

What a nightmare. It was a three car collision. Luckily, I am completely fine. My car got some damage, but not too much. The woman in the middle - she went to the hospital and her car is totalled. The person who started the chain was in a pick up truck and his car needed to be towed as well. I got off really lucky all things considered.

I am having a slumber party tonight (yes, I really am) and I have 12 people coming over. I am so busy today and I lost almost an hour with the accident. Luckily, that's all I lost.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ivy, wow, I'm glad that's all that happened to you! I hope that woman in the accident is okay!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ivy,
I'm so glad to read you are all right! And, apparently Gryff wasn't with you to get hurt, either?

It sounds like "just" losing an hour was a good deal, considering the other two cars involved!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Absolutley. I got very lucky. I have the accident report with all the information and I'm thinking about calling the woman behind me to see how she is doing.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry that happened to you! Hopefully you won't feel sore tomorrow. Car accidents are the pits. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry about you accident, and glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh no...I'm so glad you are okay! {{{{}}}}


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh, Ivy, all things considered I guess you were lucky. I know how those things shake one up. Have fun at your party and celebrate a bit with some bubbly!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Ivy. I'm so glad you're o.k.! Make sure to take a hot bath tonight. Sometimes you can get muscle spasms that you don't even know yet.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ouch!
(glad you are okay)


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Ivy, I am so glad you are okay You might experience some stiffness tomorrow. Have a great PJ party...I am sure everyone will have a great time for after all you will be there!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ivy, I am really glad that you were not hurt. Please be careful though, sometimes the stiffness or neck discomfort may develop after 2-3 weeks. 

I was rear ended 2 times within a period of 2 weeks few years ago. I had severe whiplash but didn't experience any pain for 2-3 weeks. After 3 weeks, suddenly my neck and back were so stiff that I couldn't even get out of the bed. I had to go through physical therapy for more than a year. I still suffer from pain and discomfort often.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*was it icy out?*

So lucky you are not hurt and home safe.

Give that dog some big kisses and hug your son lots!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

No, it wasn't icy at all. The guy who caused the accident had turned his head to say something to his friend in the passenger seat.

My neck and back are already in really bad shape. My chiropractor is going to freak.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Ivy, I hope you're doing ok today.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Ivy, sorry to hear about the accident and glad to know you're ok. I hope your back and neck aren't too bad. Good thing you already have a chiropractor. 
Gina


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How are you doing today?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am sure you are busy this morning with everyone waking up and sure hope you are not hurting.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Big bummer. I have had a few car accidents, and I'll admit to not being a great driver...so I'm glad you're okay.


----------

